# Looking for 101.07301 Thrust bearing measurements  early model



## Stefen (Jul 14, 2018)

This may have been answered before, but the search option isn't working on the site right now. I'm looking for either a measurement and or a part number to replace the original SKF thrust bearing.  My original has seemed to walk away while fixing my headstock. It was in pretty bad shape, to begin with when I started fixing the lathe up.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 14, 2018)

Here’s a parts list for 07301, maybe it will give you what you need. There are many others that will chime in also.
Welcome to H-M


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 14, 2018)

What I would sugges is that, armed with the Atlas part number, you call Clausing Monday at 800-323-0972 and ask for old Atlas parts.  Then ask whomever answers if they have the thrust bearing.  If they do, your only two choices are to either buy it from them or don't.  If they don't have it, ask them to give you the OEM part number.  They may have to transfer you to Tech Support for that, or they may have a drawing that they can email to you that has the number on it.  If you can get the OEM number, you have something to start an internet search for a substitute with.  

And if you do get the OEM number, post it here and I'll put it in Downloads.


----------



## Stefen (Jul 14, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> What I would sugges is that, armed with the Atlas part number, you call Clausing Monday at 800-323-0972 and ask for old Atlas parts.  Then ask whomever answers if they have the thrust bearing.  If they do, your only two choices are to either buy it from them or don't.  If they don't have it, ask them to give you the OEM part number.  They may have to transfer you to Tech Support for that, or they may have a drawing that they can email to you that has the number on it.  If you can get the OEM number, you have something to start an internet search for a substitute with.
> 
> And if you do get the OEM number, post it here and I'll put it in Downloads.



Thanks for that information. I'm going to call them first thing Monday. Once I find a crossover I will get it you and the others.


----------



## kopeck (Jul 14, 2018)

I would need to double check but I'm pretty sure I have an extra one if you want to go the used route.

K


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 15, 2018)

Stefen,

If you don't mind, assuming that you get it, report the OEM part number as well.


----------



## kopeck (Jul 15, 2018)

Found it.  I can't see the number from the picture but I'll get it when I get back.

K


----------



## Stefen (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey, guys, Clausing does carry this part. The part number I used was-
S10F-91 
1.00 0.00 0.00 Each $53.04 
THRUST BEARING
 IN STOCK, 
PRICE GOOD ON IN STOCK ONLY & SUBJ TO PRIOR SALE
PARTS ORDERED WITHOUT PROVIDING THE MACHINE MODEL & SERIAL NUMBER CAN NOT BE RETURNED WITHOUT MANAGEMENT
APPROVAL AND IF RETURNABLE WILL BE SUBJECT TO A 25% RESTOCKING FEE.

I copied the invoice they sent me and pasted it.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 17, 2018)

That sounds like good news.  But according to the Craftsman parts list, the Atlas part number for the ball thrust bearing on the 101.07301 is L2-20.  Where did you get the S10F-91 part number?


----------



## Stefen (Jul 18, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> That sounds like good news.  But according to the Craftsman parts list, the Atlas part number for the ball thrust bearing on the 101.07301 is L2-20.  Where did you get the S10F-91 part number?



In the craftsman manual, it lists the part number as S10f-91. I have the Atlas one as well with he number you have.


----------



## Stefen (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Z2V (Jul 18, 2018)

Stefen said:


> Hey, guys, Clausing does carry this part. The part number I used was-
> S10F-91
> 1.00 0.00 0.00 Each $53.04
> THRUST BEARING
> ...



Jump on it, they quoted my three times that amount a year ago. I checked with my local bearing guy and he couldn’t find a match on the open market.


----------



## kopeck (Jul 18, 2018)

I was going to say the same thing.  That price seems down right reasonable.

Bearings are getting expensive!

K


----------



## Z2V (Jul 18, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> That sounds like good news.  But according to the Craftsman parts list, the Atlas part number for the ball thrust bearing on the 101.07301 is L2-20.  Where did you get the S10F-91 part number?


The parts list I have also list it as S10F-91


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 18, 2018)

OK.  Thanks.  I found the S10F-91 part number in a later parts list.

I just got off the phone talking to someone at Clausing.  They have one S10F-91 left in stock @ about $50.  When that one sells, according to their computer, they will restock, so they won't release the drawing that has presumably the dimensions and the manufacturer's part number on it.  And the new stock will no doubt have a higher price as the last order was in 2011.  So, Stefen, if you're going to buy it you should do so before someone else grabs it.


----------



## Stefen (Jul 18, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  Thanks.  I found the S10F-91 part number in a later parts list.
> 
> I just got off the phone talking to someone at Clausing.  They have one S10F-91 left in stock @ about $50.  When that one sells, according to their computer, they will restock, so they won't release the drawing that has presumably the dimensions and the manufacturer's part number on it.  And the new stock will no doubt have a higher price as the last order was in 2011.  So, Stefen, if you're going to buy it you should do so before someone else grabs it.



I sent them an email back saying I 'll take it. I didn't get a chance to call them though. I was on my Farm all day, no service out there.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 19, 2018)

OK.  It's taken them seven years to sell their last stock order so you're probably safe.


----------

